# LAPD police academy issue - 1970s 80s?



## kolchak (May 20, 2020)

I found this old LAPD flashlight in a surplus store. It was sold to the shop by the officer's widow along with his other gear. He was at the academy sometime in the the 70s-80s. These lights were issued to new police cadets for drills and marching practice. From what I understand cadets were supposed to return them after they graduated (property of City of Los Angeles) but the department often didn't take them back and they doubled as duty lights sometimes. This light obviously saw A LOT of service if the wear on the switch is any indication. There are no other markings on the light besides the print on the side. Anyone have an idea who the manufacturer was? Year it was made?


----------



## StarHalo (May 20, 2020)

It's probably a Fulton, this is the "straight" version of the classic military angle-head light. It's PR-bulb based, which means anything that can be dropped into an incandescent Maglite can also be dropped into this if you'd like to continue using it or just replace the bulb. Are there lenses and/or a spare bulb in the base? Great pics btw.

Edit: I was close, it's a Kel-lite, which is almost identical in design to Fulton's 3D models; this guy says it's a Brightstar # K1826 3D cell plastic duty flashlight used in the 1950's and 1960's by LAPD:


----------



## kolchak (May 20, 2020)

Thanks StarHalo for the great information! The whole thing makes sense now. The proprietor of the store is reretired LAPD - he was in the academy in the early 80s and said that's when he thought the flashlight was from. He obviously had a Fulton and mistook this for it also. 

Oh it still works. Can't say its very bright though.


----------



## kolchak (May 20, 2020)

I took a couple more pics. Its plastic and has no discernible additional function other than the side on off switch. The tail and lens unscrew.


----------



## StarHalo (May 20, 2020)

kolchak said:


> Oh it still works. Can't say its very bright though.



Any Maglite 3-cell Xenon bulb [original PR base or bi-pin with "retrofit"] commonly found at your local hardware/box store will drop directly into this and give it a modest bump in both output and color temp, while appearing exactly dead stock. Any for-Maglite LED PR base drop-in will also work, which would obviously not look stock but would give good output and runtime for a fine emergency light. 

You additionally/alternately power the light with NiMH/Eneloop AA cells in D sleeves; this will give you much better brightness but over less time, the notable side effects being significantly reduced weight and *no chance of leaking*, which is ideal in a displayed or stored light.


----------



## tech25 (May 20, 2020)

Cool find, looks to be in good condition aside from wear and tear.


----------



## kolchak (May 20, 2020)

StarHalo said:


> Any Maglite 3-cell Xenon... You additionally/alternately power the light with NiMH/Eneloop AA cells in D sleeves; this will give you much better brightness but over less time, the notable side effects being significantly reduced weight and *no chance of leaking*, which is ideal in a displayed or stored light.



Thanks. The Eneloop route looks like a great way to go. I want to fuss around with some Eneloops anyways since I've never used them.



tech25 said:


> Cool find, looks to be in good conditpion aside from wear and tear.



Much appreciated. It doesn't have any cracks just a lot of scuff marks. The plastic itself shows no hardening or leaching. Color is very uniform. Its cheaply designed but oddly durable feeling.


----------



## bykfixer (May 20, 2020)

It's a Fulton 903. Probably 1970's or older. Looks to be Vietnam era aged switch parts. 
They're still being made but with all plastic switches now. 

A KPR3 bulb is a krypton and a good replacement.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CYRROE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

We're not supposed to link sales threads but these are getting kinda hard to find. 
If management nixes the link search "eiko kpr3 bulb".


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2020)

Nah, you're good here, byk .... I knew you'd be by soon


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 20, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> It's a Fulton 903. Probably 1970's or older. Looks to be Vietnam era aged switch parts.
> They're still being made but with all plastic switches now.
> 
> A KPR3 bulb is a krypton and a good replacement.
> ...



My first thought on seeing this was Mr. Fixer sure knows and I must PM him.

These lights are exactly why Don Keller made the Kel-Lite. While they work for their intended, light duty purposes, could you imagine carrying this everyday? I could barely keep an incan Surefire working back in the day.


----------



## bykfixer (May 21, 2020)

The switch photo helped the most. A Fulton 991 right angle military light had the same one. 

I have a 903 stashed somewhere. It has Bell Atlantic stamped on it if I recall correctly. But it does very strongly ressemble a Bright Star product. 

Good score kolchak.


----------



## kolchak (May 21, 2020)

Thank you.

This has been really interesting. I found Fulton Industries online and as was said they still sell this model. I went ahead an inquired about ordering one at the steep price of 14.95. It looks very similar except, as was noted, the switch is plastic. In addition the side of the tube behind the switch is flat all the way to the tail. It has also shed the rear ring (which I assume was for a lanyard?) and subsequently has a flatter tail. 




https://freeonlinedice.com/
Photo credited to Fulton Industrues


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2020)

Those were called nail hooks for hanging a flashlight like a lantern at times. You could certainly use it the tie a lanyard to it though. 

I enquired about repair parts from Fulton a few years back and ended up exchanging emails with the vp of marketing who was very informative about the Fulton history. They are one of a few companies still operating nearly the same way after many many decades.


----------



## xxo (May 22, 2020)

I wonder why they didn't mark these to tell you who made them? I can just see some large agency or company trying to re-order a bunch of these and no one remembers where they got them.


----------

